# ?

## -25

.          .        "  "?

----------


## .

.

----------


## -25

> .


, , .      ,          ?

----------


## .

*-25*,

----------


## liman2009

"   "

----------


## Kazachkov

> , , .      ,          ?


    .    ,   .

----------


## Al_Kor

> .          .        "  "?


                ...                ""      : "        "           /      .

----------


## .

> ""


 ?     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad 22

"   "   .

----------


## titova-tlt

"  " .     2  /        -

----------


## titova-tlt

> "   "


      ....        ,  , -   ,   ,     ...  ...       2 /  ....

----------

,   
   ,

----------

"  "

----------


## VRoman

> ....        ,  , -   ,   ,     ...  ...       2 /  ....


  ,  ,    

   "        " ??

  ,               150 000 . ( 150 000 .       )        :
"  . 1.5.1.1.3.
...
4.     ,   1 - 4       855   ,     , ,      , ** ,     / ,       (,   .. ),              .
..."
. 1.5.1.1.3. -                 .

 ,     /           -         ,       "   ",     ,   .
 ,    /     ,   .

----------

> ,     /           -         ,       "   ",     ,   .
>  ,    /     ,   .


 



> **      .


?
    ?

----------


## VRoman

> ?
>     ?


,      ,    ,      "  ",  "   "

----------


## VRoman

-        ,      "   "      -   ,       /     .

----------

*VRoman*, -        :Unknown: 
       ?   - ,    ... ,     ,    .
         ,    (        ),   .
 ,        1  30,   .

----------


## VRoman

> *VRoman*, -       
>        ?   - ,    ... ,     ,    .
>          ,    (        ),   .
>  ,        1  30,   .


     ,    (     ) -   1200 ./.    .
         ,         .

     ,    ,   - "        " ??

----------

.               .        ,    "   ".      1,5%  .       , ""  ,         5,    1-4.   1-4?  "    "?    ,     1-4.     .4  "    ,   1-4  ,   .......   ..........     "  ".   ?     ,    .

----------

-

----------


## bosston

> "  ".   ?     ,    .


  ?

----------

